# Vapor Storm Puma Baby 80w



## SmokeyJoe (8/2/19)

Hi.

Who has stock of the above besides the Vape on Black colour?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (8/2/19)

https://thevapejuicebar.co.za/colle...or-storm-puma-baby-80w?variant=21284884480085

Vape on white

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/2/19)

Thanks man but also dont like that one. Looking for plain black or the blue one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/2/19)

Bump


----------



## Paul33 (10/2/19)

Also looking for different coulour options for this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/2/19)

There are some cool options on 3avape so hopefully vendors bring them in

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/2/19)

This is a sad looking thread so far @SmokeyJoe with no responses

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lingogrey (12/2/19)

They don't mention the colors available here @SmokeyJoe, but it would be strange if they posted the "Freedom" if that is not available (?) I see that their website listed on the FB page is not functioning ("coming soon"), but perhaps you can contact them via FB Messenger / phone?

https://www.facebook.com/Infinityvape.11/posts/384422812395382:0

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/2/19)

I have a couple of the Freedom ones coming, should be here in a week or two

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/2/19)

And @BumbleBee to the rescue! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/2/19)

BumbleBee said:


> I have a couple of the Freedom ones coming, should be here in a week or two


You sir are a legend!!

How many millions do you think they’ll be?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> You sir are a legend!!
> 
> How many millions do you think they’ll be?


I can't seem to get to a million on these but if you like big numbers then only 45000 South African Cents @Paul33, or 786000 Vietnamese Dong

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/2/19)

BumbleBee said:


> I can't seem to get to a million on these but if you like big numbers then only 45000 South African Cents @Paul33, or 786000 Vietnamese Dong


Then ill definitely take one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (13/2/19)

BumbleBee said:


> I can't seem to get to a million on these but if you like big numbers then only 45000 South African Cents @Paul33, or 786000 Vietnamese Dong


I’ll give you 1 373 900,07 Iranian Rial instead

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (13/2/19)

@SmokeyJoe Vaperite has the black version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/2/19)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> @SmokeyJoe Vaperite has the black version


Does the krugersdorp branch have?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/2/19)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> @SmokeyJoe Vaperite has the black version


Also dont see it on your website

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/2/19)

@Vaperite South Africa ???????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (15/2/19)

Will get them added to online tomorrow and will advise about which stores have them

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (15/2/19)

Hi @SmokeyJoe, the Puma Baby is on our website so you may just need to refresh your browser as it was loaded a few days ago when they arrived. See https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/vapor-storm-puma-baby-80w/
R450 each

Also in stock at our Krugersdorp branch and various others. All stores will have stock by next week unless they sell out.

Regards
Barry

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (20/2/19)

The Puma Baby is here 

http://vapeguy.co.za/vapor-storm-puma-baby-mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (24/2/19)

BumbleBee said:


> The Puma Baby is here
> 
> http://vapeguy.co.za/vapor-storm-puma-baby-mod



Looks very nice @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Like 2


----------

